

Minnesota students compete well against world in math, science - tokenadult
http://www.startribune.com/local/stpaul/35770434.html?elr=KArksLckD8EQDUoaEyqyP4O:DW3ckUiD3aPc:_Yyc:aULPQL7PQLanchO7DiUT

======
tokenadult
The full study was published today as a .PDF document.

<http://nces.ed.gov/pubs2009/2009001.pdf>

